# Hip replacement comeback?



## Josann

I began small circle jujitsu in 2005 after 15 years in karate and loved it. It was a great addition crosstraining thing and it was a much more practical art than karate. In late 2006 I had total hip replacement and have returned to karate but not JJ. I am wondering if people have had similar experiences or know of anybody that has comeback to jujitsu after hip replacement. I am 53 years old so I am not sure of my capabilities at this point with falls and mat work etc. Any input from anyone who has this experience or is familiar with anybody coming back after hip replacement would be appreciated.


----------



## kaizasosei

sorry i don't have any experience with new hips. however, i know a bit about hips and stretching in general.
 may i ask though, how are they?  what's the mobility like at the moment?  can you throw some kicks? move as quickly as before or the same?

ive just never had the chance to ask anyone.

j


----------



## Josann

Range of motion is as good as before the hip went bad in most directions, although I can't cross that leg comfortable. I can kick as before but with less power. Kata training is not compromised too much. I have days where it feels weak and ocasionally i get what can only be described as "zingers" for a 1 or 2 second period. I'd have to say I am satisfied for the most part, but I miss jujitsu.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Josann said:


> I began small circle jujitsu in 2005 after 15 years in karate and loved it. It was a great addition crosstraining thing and it was a much more practical art than karate. In late 2006 I had total hip replacement and have returned to karate but not JJ. I am wondering if people have had similar experiences or know of anybody that has comeback to jujitsu after hip replacement. I am 53 years old so I am not sure of my capabilities at this point with falls and mat work etc. Any input from anyone who has this experience or is familiar with anybody coming back after hip replacement would be appreciated.


I busted my hip while in the Army then took up jujutsu not too long after I got out.  I have to change some of the footwork but I haven't had any problem with the ukemi.

Hope you can get back into it,

Jeff


----------



## Drac

*Bill "Superfoot" Wallace* had a hip replacement and it has not hindered him..


----------



## kaizasosei

> Range of motion is as good as before the hip went bad in most directions, although I can't cross that leg comfortable. I can kick as before but with less power. Kata training is not compromised too much. I have days where it feels weak and ocasionally i get what can only be described as "zingers" for a 1 or 2 second period. I'd have to say I am satisfied for the most part, but I miss jujitsu.
> 
> 
> ​




that's amazing.  i admit that i'm surprised how mobile you are with your new hips.  i bet that with careful training and stretching you can improve them still, just like anyone else with original hips also has to too.
 -i'm wonder even if there may even be some positive sideeffect for martial arts. ?
  i didn't know that superfoot bill wallace had a hip transplant.  how did his hips get bust actually? you mean before or after his career? 

j


----------



## Bravissimo

There is an older gentleman at my judo club who had a double-hip replacement.  At one point he could not climb stairs.  When he was absolutely fed up, he contacted the instructor at my club.

Some time later I joined the club and grappled on the ground and did standup with him.  I had no idea he had ever had any problems.  He said it was an amazing recovery and he attributed it to the physical activity of wrestling and so forth.

At one point they wanted my instructor to speak with a group of physical therapists to talk about it, but I'm not sure if that ever happened.

So, remember, the human body has remarkable resiliency.  Be careful, but be positive too.

Sorry for any spelling errors.


----------



## theletch1

I'm pretty sure that the head of the Universal Kempo Karate Association has had double hip replacements and moves great.  Martin Buell is his name if I remembe correctly.  It's amazing what the body can do after injury.


----------



## Josann

"There is an older gentleman at my judo club who had a double-hip replacement. At one point he could not climb stairs. When he was absolutely fed up, he contacted the instructor at my club.

Some time later I joined the club and grappled on the ground and did standup with him. I had no idea he had ever had any problems. He said it was an amazing recovery and he attributed it to the physical activity of wrestling and so forth."


Wondering if he takes falls. My ukemi was difficult before and I am trying to work out some techniques to prevent any damage.

Karate is a different situation. the only time it presents a problem is when I've been swept in light sparring. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kokoro

Would be curious to hear any other thoughts on this as I have just been diagnosed with advanced deg. joint disesase and rec'd a total hip replacement. Honestly my main goal to have the THR would be able to get back to training as the pain and decrease in hip ROM has severely limited my ability to do even anything as basic as stepping in stance or doing rolls and/or ukemi. 

Anyone else have any words of wisdom about this?


----------



## bluekey88

My neighbor had a complete hip replacement and was able to return to training in Ishinn-ryu karate after a bit of a layoff for rehab and recovery.  he is also in his mid to late 50's.  so, it is possible.  follow the afdvice of your doctyors/therapists and listen to your body.

Good luck!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## kokoro

Thanks for the encouragment bluekey88. 

What I am finding is a challenge to locate a dr. that work w/me for what I want to accomplish w/having this done. My thought is that if I have to go through I want to gt the most out of this as possible, which, in short, means getting back to training.


----------



## Drac

kokoro said:


> What I am finding is a challenge to locate a dr. that work w/me for what I want to accomplish w/having this done. My thought is that if I have to go through I want to gt the most out of this as possible, which, in short, means getting back to training.


 

With a Sports Medicine doctor you should have no problems..When I was in the hospital I saw a woman that had a hip replacement and they had her up walking and stretching 2 days after surgery...


----------



## bluekey88

kokoro said:


> Thanks for the encouragment bluekey88.
> 
> What I am finding is a challenge to locate a dr. that work w/me for what I want to accomplish w/having this done. My thought is that if I have to go through I want to gt the most out of this as possible, which, in short, means getting back to training.


 

I see you're in central PA...I'm in eastern PA near Philly.  If you're willing to travel, I could find out who did my neighbor's work for you.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## kokoro

bluekey88 said:


> I see you're in central PA...I'm in eastern PA near Philly.  If you're willing to travel, I could find out who did my neighbor's work for you.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



actually I have been checking the Philly area. I had lived there for about 10 yrs. and had worked in one of the rehab hospitals years ago. So far the Rothman Institute, which is connected w/Jefferson seems like the place to go.  But any info you have is welcome and appreciated


----------



## bluekey88

I'll find out who my friend went to and PM you.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## kokoro

bluekey88 said:


> I'll find out who my friend went to and PM you.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



Thanks bluekey88!


----------



## Drac

Old thread bump..Bill Superfoot Wallace talks openly about his hip replacement in the Feb 2009 issue of *Blackbelt Mag..*


----------

